
Redditors Revolt After CEO Yishan Wong Posts Link to 9gag - iProject
http://betabeat.com/2013/01/redditors-revolt-after-ceo-yishan-wong-posts-link-to-9gag/
======
bitwize
To quote Reddit culture: And not a single fuck was given outside Reddit.

------
clicks
It's... a joke. There's a long running gag that Yishan is not the real CEO, is
incapable, and generally sucks. See <http://www.reddit.com/r/yishansucks>

------
1qaz2wsx3edc
Reddit --> 9Gag --> Facebook c/o Reddit's CEO --> Reddit -> Hacker News

Does this cycle end?

~~~
duiker101
Actually Hacker News seems a new external branch.

~~~
w1ntermute
<http://i.imgur.com/wgmvw.png>

